# 2014 trinity river shoot out 6/28



## woozy (Dec 17, 2009)

Trinity river shootout Saturday June 28th 7am- 8pm be there at 6 to sign up
Meet & weigh in at the public boat ramp on hwy 19 in river side tx

Big 5 and biggest gator gar 
Lake Livingston and any public water on the trinity river must use public boat ramps
$200 entry fee $150 going to big 5 and $50 to biggest gg 
Only 3 gator gar can be part of your big 5 
3-4 man teams 
Will pay 1st,2nd and 3rd in the big 5 and one winner of biggest gator gar
Bow only no hooks,poles or nets of any kind is aloud in you boat 

No fish disposal you will have to take your fish with you


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Sounds like a good tournament. I will try to be there.


----------



## woozy (Dec 17, 2009)

Lots of good fish shot last year


----------



## Parkerrhine (Jan 12, 2014)

We will be there!


----------



## TxDoc8404 (Jan 10, 2013)

*contact info for the bowfishing tournament*

do you have the name or number of the person putting on the event??


----------



## woozy (Dec 17, 2009)

Me 
David
979-seven seven seven -0169


----------

